# The Hidden Secrets of Car Insurance Premiums...



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't know too...


any thoughts?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

leosc said:


> I don't know too...
> 
> any thoughts?


They seem astronomical until you need it. Zurich North America and Wilshire are the two best commercial insurers for the fare for hire industry.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

With an OP like this, my thoughts can hardly matter.


----------

